# We know we're crazy dog people when....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Add your own thoughts.....there are LOTS of things we do for our pups that might make other people might think we're just plain crazy



When my dogs have a better wardrobe than me!!!





....your turn....


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

…you worry more about your dog's nutrition than you do your own!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

…your dog has more new clothes than you!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

mine goes to the hairdresser more than me...I put off my hair appointments until 3 or 4 months have gone by and I have to go. She gets hers every 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

...we don't go on vacations because we can't bear to leave them behind!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

... we have at least one "dog room" in our home for their stuff...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

. . . when your kids are worrying about their inheritance "going to the dogs."


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

when you spend much more money on their shampoo, conditioner, toothpaste, etc. than you do for yourself.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have more pictures of my dogs than I do of my children and grandchildren!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

We only go on vacation if they can go with us. When searching for a new vehicle, requiring a third row so puppy seats will fit.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

More pictures of the dogs in your office then your kids
More grooming supplies for the dogs than the whole rest of the family combined
Paid $70 for a brush when I have not paid over $10 for my own (now I use the dogs brushes too)
More time spent planning dog meals than human meals
Make an entire yearly vacation around attending Maltese Nationals!!
Need I go on???


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> mine goes to the hairdresser more than me...I put off my hair appointments until 3 or 4 months have gone by and I have to go. She gets hers every 5 or 6 weeks.


This is me too!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

...when you ask your kids have to find something to microwave or toast to eat ~~ while the dogs are enjoying roasted chicken and sweet potatoes ~~~ and your kids are yelling out 'MOM, today can we eat some of the dog's food?'


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

ladodd said:


> We only go on vacation if they can go with us. When searching for a new vehicle, requiring a third row so puppy seats will fit.



This is so true. I've yet to find a caregiver for my dog. He has never been separated from us for more than six hours.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

When you're at your daughter's wedding and the whole time you can't help worrying about your dog being lonely at home by himself.
That sounds bad....what is wrong with me.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Dogs attended all of our grandchildren's baptism in their carry bag---


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> I have more pictures of my dogs than I do of my children and grandchildren!


I am glad I am not alone on this one!! :aktion033:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> When you're at your daughter's wedding and the whole time you can't help worrying about your dog being lonely at home by himself.
> That sounds bad....what is wrong with me.


Nothing is wrong...I LIKE this...where is that LIKE and DOUBLE LIKE button :thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

pippersmom said:


> When you're at your daughter's wedding and the whole time you can't help worrying about your dog being lonely at home by himself.
> That sounds bad....what is wrong with me.


Well we picked the place where we got married so Zach could be the best man. It was before we got Boo.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When you have over *eight thousand three hundred and fifty* posts on a forum to talk about dogs with other crazy dog people.:innocent:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley:All of the above.


----------



## tarapup (Feb 28, 2014)

...When you don't even have your puppy yet but you have carefully crafted over 100 dog bows in hopes that you can figure out how to do a topknot.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> When you have over *eight thousand three hundred and fifty* posts on a forum to talk about dogs with other crazy dog people.:innocent:





tarapup said:


> ...When you don't even have your puppy yet but you have carefully crafted over 100 dog bows in hopes that you can figure out how to do a topknot.


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

tarapup said:


> ...When you don't even have your puppy yet but you have carefully crafted over 100 dog bows in hopes that you can figure out how to do a topknot.


This is so sweet! It is almost May!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

When your accountant questions the "pet care" line items in your bank statements and you don't have a pet related or breeding business. I vote we lobby for "fluff deductions".


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG this is so awesome.

My dog has his own bathtub but I have to share with my husband. And sometimes my kids.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We know we're crazy dog people when
...your skin kid calls your Maltese "The Usurper" because everything's about the dog and nothing's about him anymore. :blush:
...you sleep in the MOST uncomfortable position on a sliver of the bed so that your Maltese can sprawl out and not be awakened by you. :w00t:
...you hush your DH if he snores but let your dog saw logs. :wacko1:
...you have more Maltese-related friends then "normal" friends (don't mean that Maltese friends aren't normal :innocent:...but ...well,you know what I mean. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley 
...you can't imagine life without a fluffy white one in your house.:thumbsup:



Sylie said:


> When you have over *eight thousand three hundred and fifty* posts on a forum to talk about dogs with other crazy dog people.:innocent:


Amen, Sylvia.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I just made Sassy 30 new dresses. Yep, some people would think I am crazy. I gues I am.........crazy for my Sassy girl. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

These all sound very familiar to me!

When you have yo leave work early for your fluff's acupuncture appointment!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

When the dogs are more excited to see the UPS boxes than me!!!:HistericalSmiley:

Share your corner of the bed and pillow with to TWO dogs!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

when I had to add (or make) matching dresses for Breeze -- my latest addition to the pack.

when I will pay $850 for a dental on Lacie -- but won't make an appointment with my dentist to fix a chip in my back molar.

when I will obsess about going to PetCo on the way home to get Fresh Pet for the girls to eat, but won't go to the grocery store for myself and will eat fast food instead.

when each girl has to have their own Armoire for their clothes, and one bedroom dedicated solely for their use.

when I spend more on hair supplies for them than I do for my own hair.

when my favorite and sometimes only subject of conversation is my fluffs.

when I look at my FB friends and see that I have 5 work friends, 4 non-dog friends and 250 dog friends. 

Yes -- I'm definitely obsessed with my fluffs.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

All of the above!!!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Giving up on social life in your twenties because you want to be with your fluff 24/7


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

...when house hunting you're looking for the perfect dog washing station, with plenty of cabinets for the abundance os supplies needed to groom 2 maltese!
....you eed a cabinet to store the three varieties of kibble and two varieties of freeze dried food, not to mention treats!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep, just what I thought....we're all hopeless!!! :innocent:

Last night I hardly got any sleep at all because the dogs snuggle into me from my head down to my feet...so I get 1/3 of my bed while the other 2/3's is empty!!!
I can't move over more because I don't want them on the other side of me, in case I have to get up in the middle of the night....:blink:


we have more dog carriers than I have purses...


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This is my favorite thread on SM! I can relate to every single post and how clever of you to start such a fun one to participate in! Thanks!! Much enjoyed!


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

I am cracking up!!! And can soooo relate to most of these!! Especially about hair appts, grooming products, dental visits, and having a tiny portion of the bed!!!

Now I just need to learn to make my own bows, too!!! Brilliant idea! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

And I thought that I was a crazy dog lady.Now to convince DH that I am completely normal in maltese land!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

..when they are the last thing I think about at night and the 1st thing I think about in the morning.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

When I spend 30+ minutes blow drying her hair but mine goes air dry. Can't remember the last time I used the hair dryer on myself. lol


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is another one. When you are overwhelmed with moving and too busy to do a pedicure...you look at your feet and they kinda look like gorilla feet...but you have managed to take the time to keep your Maltese angel perfectly coiffed. I swear, now that MiMi has been groomed< I WILL take the time for a much needed pedicure. Tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm getting a new bed next week and I hope to have more room LOL.


----------

